# People with social anxiety...



## atroxsilentium (Jan 24, 2004)

It seems to me that people with social anxiety are some of the most intelligent and attractive people I've ever met. It's completely contrary that we all should have such a negative self-opinion and be so unsure of ourselves, when moreso than just being "normal" like everyone else, we are truly good people that anyone would be lucky to know.

heh, just spouting off some positive thinking while I've still got it :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

atroxsilentium,

I have noticed the same thing in chatting with people here. We simply have a different understanding of things that most people do. Social anxiety is like mental allergies. When we don't have anything to think about or fight off, we sort of attack ourselves.

millenniumman75


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:dd


----------



## SeanSovine8 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea i feel like the type of "personality" or mind or intelligence or whatever you call it that characterizes social anxiety is a very observational aware person. I think we usually have a great amount of interpersonal kind of perception and we are sensitive to other's feelings, but when anxiety hits I feel like it is too much information at once and i need to move slower to take it all in. I think in people these are very good qualities.


----------



## stormshadow (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah it's almost like we pick up on subtle emotions other people can't. We value peoples opinions too much in a way that isn't healthy for us.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

WE are the sensitive and beautiful listeners and observers of the world.

Only a lucky few get to have us in their lives. :b 

Leilanistar


----------



## jmg (Feb 15, 2005)

definatly agree with these comments.

Im a guy and havingsocial anxiety makes me feel bad about myself but I know that the people I do mix with and chat to value me hugely as a friend and say Im great at listening & giving advice.


----------

